# Bathtime for Carlos (plus other videos!) and Happy Birthday!



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Since Carlos doesn't have nor seem to want a crowd of playmates (other than myself, my boyfriend, and my mom).. I figured I could celebrate his upcoming birthday by showing him off here at HHC c:

I did not get Carlos from the place he was born, so I do not know his exact DOB, but the ad where I found him was posted on November 16th, and his previous owner stated on the ad that he was four months old. So, I decided that his birthday must be July 16th. His anniversary of coming into my home is November 20th  He has become quite the little love these past eight months, and it only seems to get better with more time.

Here are videos I have currently posted of Carlos, from newest to oldest. Please, tell me what you think :mrgreen:

"Carlos the Hegdehog Huffs"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOTWmfvV ... ideo_title
I had just cleaned his cage and was playing with him. Right when I grabbed my camera and started filming, he decided playtime was over. :lol: So I filmed him checking out his house and going to bed instead.

"Bathtime for Carlos"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C_qbPVF ... ideo_title
This is one of his major baths that he only gets once in a while, not as often as foot baths or sponge baths. Carlos's lines are the orange ones!
Sorry if the music is obnoxious, I had too much fun editing that one together.. If you couldn't already tell by all the captions, hahaha!

"My Hedgehog Carlos"




These are the videos from my first month with Carlos. He was much pricklier and nervous back then. It also shows his first house(which I took him home in.) The only things I added to his house at that time was the "hidey hole" log furniture, (which he has always used as a litter box! Good boy!) The blue Yoshi toy, the pictures that were taped all over the outer walls, and the cut-up white tank top, which I'd worn to bed a couple nights to get my scent on it for him.

Perhaps I will upload some more videos, or maybe I'll post pictures of him here on this thread.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy soon-to-be birthday Carlos. I loved all the videos. The first one was cute. "cuddle cuddle....okay nope. ending. bye. huff huff huff"  The bathtime one with the music almost reminded me of a video game. Task #1: Bath haha.


----------



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

Cute videos! I love the bathtime one. Carlos is too adorable


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you both very much!  I do sometimes feel like after bath time, Carlos and I should level up or acquire an item hahaha.

I was almost exasperated when he ended cuddle time right when I started rolling film :roll: :lol: I guess he's a little camera shy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Carlos is just an absolutely gorgeous hedgie! I enjoyed each video so much and will watch them again and again! I can't pick a favorite-I love all of them!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much! I'm happy you like them  I can't quite pick a favorite either, they are all different and special, hehe. I will post more soon! I have one really short video of him totally rejecting a smooch I was about to plant on his nose :lol: I'm debating whether to upload it or not


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Here are some photos, too! These ones were taken from my phone, so the quality suffers a bit. But Carlos's cuteness shines through, I think! 

Snoozin' on my belly









The first night when I took him home... a tad nervous! And so little









The most "famous" pic of Carlos... whenever I tell people I have a hedgehog, I show them this pic on my phone









Just bein' a cutie


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Carlos is too cute! I love the reason behind his name :lol: I watched the videos, Norma acts the same way when put on her back.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Hahaha why thank you very much! It really fits him cause I was watching that movie while browsing the internet and found his ad on craigslist. Also, it started as a nickname, but ended up sticking. :lol: Just like Carlos the baby.


Isn't that the cutest thing? xD That "let me down!' wiggle, hahaha. When he's in a really relaxed trance, I can do just about anything when he's on his back. My favorite is petting his snout


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I havent been able to get Norma to chill on her back, I always feel bad when she start reaching like NOOO LET ME DOWN HELPPP haha


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahahaha that's too cute! Yeah I totally get that :lol: And judging by the photos (especially your signature one!) her face looks impossible to resist anyway. I'd sculpt her a tiara made of mealworms if she looked at me like that! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Very cute videos & super cute Carlos!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha, she does get spoiled and i cant deny that her looks are at least partly to blame for it! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the new pictures of Carlos, especially the snoozin one! And everyone knows I adore Norma Jean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you muchly, Shetland! I love that one too! That pic was the first time he was super relaxed on my belly :') I felt so trusted, lol.

Also, I will very most likely be posting more pics later today! Because it's Carlos's birthday! And though I'm sure he would be fine to just sleep through it, I think I'm gonna have him do a little photoshoot and a special hedgehog-friendly birthday 'cake.' :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carlos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Carlos!









I especially loved the bath vid, Carlos is such a trooper!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Carlos is such a handsome little guy.  I really love his coloring. 

Tell him happy birthday from all of his internet "friends" on HHC!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Tikilola! Carlos definitely is not a fan of bathtime, but he is a little trooper c:

Thanks to everyone for the compliments and birthday wishes. I think somehow in that hedgie head of his, Carlos understands and appreciates it as much as I do!

Hey, what's all this for?









My birthday? Wow, you shouldn't have!









Apple with a tiny smudge of cream cheese?? This isn't my usual food!









I'll just walk on it instead.









"Carlos, it's supposed to be a treat! Are you sure you don't want to even tr--"
No thanks mom! See ya later!









Who invited the fox? He doesn't even know the lick-your-nose secret handshake!









Ahh, it's kinda nice to be in the spotlight. I'm a year old! A whole year!









I guess being a year old doesn't mean I'll float if I walk off the edge of the bed... thanks for catching me  









Thank you very much everyone! I feel like the handsomest, happiest birthdayest hedgehog around. Now back to bed for me!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa Wonderful pictures and FABULOUS captions!!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked them :lol: It was a very fun post to put together


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Those pictures really are great. I love the picture of him tromping on his birthday cake.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha I liked how the pics turned out, too. Thank you! Hahahaha yeah, it broke my heart and made me laugh all at once :lol: Carlos NEVER eats food that isn't his kibble or freezedried mealworms... So I didn't expect much different. But still, I had to try! :lol: He cracks me up


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

More pics! Just because 

Devising an escape (he's actually really good at almost climbing out of his playpen. I always try to catch him so he doesn't fall...)









You do the crime, you do the time! Carlos is behind bars for going way over his hourly cuteness quota.









"Maybe if I splat against it I'll melt through!"









Bein' cuddly... with Shaun of the Dead playing in the background :roll: 









In one way, out the other. 








(See the toy block in his food bowl? Guess who did that. Hint: Carlos and I were the only ones in the room, and it wasn't me. I think he was hinting that he wants me to get more treats and start hiding them in it again...)

Sleepyface









94% of the time when he's in my hands, one of his back legs sticks out from between my fingers, and even when I try to correct it for him, he puts it back! Do your hedgehogs do this?? I feel like a hammock when he does it. :lol: 









More pics and videos to come! :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

*New Carlos Video!!*

I got a brand new, just-posted video of Carlos!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMs8pAEx ... ideo_title
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

He is normally very good when I clean his cage, but this time he was being a butt 
I love the pitter-patter his feet make on the floor, haha


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute video (and pictures and videos before too!) He's such an inquisitive little fellow


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you!  In his house he just sleeps all day and wheels all night, but when I take him out, there is no in-between; he is either sleepy and cuddly, or an adventurer explorer! Inquisitive is the perfect description for his explorer mode 

Exhibit A, Adventure Mode








"Let me oooout I wanna scurry around the whole room!"

Exhibit B, Cuddling on my tummy








"Hmm this will do for now"


----------

